
The Intercept (2012) - Tomte
https://writer.inklestudios.com/stories/theintercept
======
nathcd
Ah, this is great. I haven't done a ton of interaction fiction (mainly just
this and a couple from itch.io) but each time I find it a lot more enjoyable
than I would've imagined.

<side track> I'm usually of the persuasion that the web as a platform is way
too big and messy and complicated and abusable, but little things like this
(and Listen to Wikipedia [1], and A Short Trip [2], and orb.farm [3], and ...)
sort of redeem it a little bit. Most of the web is still abusive trash, but
it's nice to be reminded of the good stuff once in awhile. </side track>

[1] [http://listen.hatnote.com/](http://listen.hatnote.com/)

[2]
[https://alexanderperrin.com.au/paper/shorttrip/](https://alexanderperrin.com.au/paper/shorttrip/)

[3] [https://orb.farm/](https://orb.farm/)

~~~
aeontech
Check out Porpentine's games... "Howling Dogs" and "With Those We Love Alive"
are both amazing.

[http://slimedaughter.com/games/](http://slimedaughter.com/games/)

------
greenyoda
If you scroll down to the bottom of their main page
([https://www.inklestudios.com/inklewriter](https://www.inklestudios.com/inklewriter)),
you'll find a collection of other interactive stories that people have written
using this tool.

------
Boulth
Very cool. If you liked that check out their Sorcery series of games. I played
them over and over for weeks. Highly addictive!

